# Scolopendra subspinipes "Thai Jewel"



## buthus (Nov 26, 2007)

Im in deep true love with my new pede i got from Chris (Krazy8s).  Thanks so much Chris!  
Its a true spaz, very aware and more than a bit b!tchy.  Cacoseraph had the unintentional oportunity to give it a good, deep bite test and it proved to be one of his biggest hits yet.  Looks like its venom packs a wallop.  It'l be interesting, but so far so good...only one little dry tag that barely drew blood.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow, very interesting centipede!!!! Is there only a single one in circulation?!?! It would be great to spread the specie around for other people to share the love, hehe. The head, antennas, last tergite, leg color and terminals really remind me of the Chinese Tiger Legs... I guess most of those large asian 'pedes are cousins subspinipes...

Nevertheless, it's very different and refreshing to see something new like that. Congrats!!!!

 phil.


----------



## bliss (Nov 26, 2007)

reminds me a lot of an indonesian black tipped, or maybe even a Sc. sp "solomon island"

  nice pede !   :drool:


  -dan


----------



## Ted (Nov 26, 2007)

sweet!!........


----------



## buthus (Nov 27, 2007)

> Wow, very interesting centipede!!!! Is there only a single one in circulation?!?!


 That is what I was told.  



> reminds me a lot of an indonesian black tipped, or maybe even a Sc. sp "solomon island"


Bliss.. yep, thats where the "debate" is at right now ...though now Im curious to see some images of sp."solomon island".  If you have a link...throw it my way if you get a chance. 




> sweet!!........


Ted, thats what I was thinkin when I started playing with this one.  I was able to check out and handle more than a few pedes that Chris had (at a little gathering of SoCal invert geeks) ...but this one was one I almost didnt notice amongst all his containers. Glad I took one last peek at all of his inverts.   
This one was super fast and looked awesome under sunlight ...it ran around my arms and up into my shirt ...had to get help getting the bugger out of there ...had to buy the damn thing after that.   


I gotta get some more pedes.  The nastier the better.


----------



## beetleman (Nov 27, 2007)

that is a beauty alright! it does kinda resemble my indo blacktip,congrats :clap:


----------



## Selenops (Nov 27, 2007)

That is a stunning beauty Buthus, the Asian centipedes are ripe with surprises. Great handling pics too!

One of my giant centipedes has tolerated gentle handling and gentle petting especially on the terminal legs. Not something I would generally recommend though.

I have pretty good intuition with the creature. Hehehe, I hope.


----------



## NBond1986 (Nov 28, 2007)

i have seen this spaztic creature in "person"

i was one of the guys trying to get it out of Buthus's shirt at the SCABIES bbbq.



let me tell you.....of all the pedes i have ever encountered.....this thing is the craziest! you automatically fall in love with it's spazzzy movements. absolutley unpredictable little monster.


----------



## buthus (Nov 28, 2007)

NBond1986 said:


> i have seen this spaztic creature in "person"
> 
> i was one of the guys trying to get it out of Buthus's shirt at the SCABIES bbbq.
> 
> ...


I just think weve been lucky to have a few handling experiences lately with some very calm normally big scarys.    Ive opened up a few of Andrews pede containers thinking Id show him how to handle a pede.  ..    And ..yeah, RIGHT!  :clap:   
This one has flipped into the air (like those little mutts catching frizbees in the park) when even slightly touched while in its container.  Above foolery was done via empty 40gal aquarium ...a perfect pede dump and play-ground.  
If you want to get to know your pede, dont go sticking your hand in a hole for it, thinking it dont know whats going on and where abouts you are.  2c


----------



## Selenops (Nov 28, 2007)

buthus said:


> I just think weve been lucky to have a few handling experiences lately with some very calm normally big scarys.    Ive opened up a few of Andrews pede containers thinking Id show him how to handle a pede.  ..    And ..yeah, RIGHT!  :clap:
> This one has flipped into the air (like those little mutts catching frizbees in the park) when even slightly touched while in its container.  Above foolery was done via empty 40gal aquarium ...a perfect pede dump and play-ground.
> If you want to get to know your pede, dont go sticking your hand in a hole for it, thinking it dont know whats going on and where abouts you are.  2c


Yeah, last night I gently knocked away some substrate that hid my giant centipede's burrow from sight beneath the hideaway, next thing I know two red tentacle-like antennae followed by a shiny red head lunged for my finger. I jumped back and fell on my arse. 

This one sits on a low shelf.


----------



## Ameiva (Nov 29, 2007)

Whaaaaw !!! :drool: 
It's a _Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes_ "Black Head" morph ?


----------



## buthus (Nov 29, 2007)

Ameiva said:


> Whaaaaw !!! :drool:
> It's a _Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes_ "Black Head" morph ?


I dont know ...I was hoping you guys would tell me.     ...:?


----------



## kimjonga (Dec 1, 2007)

what a nice pede it is!


----------



## peterbourbon (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi,

sorry for pushing this thread, but i got exactly the same pede, nevertheless collected from Malaysia. 
Is there any progress or new information on IDing this specie?

Greets 
Turgut


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Feb 13, 2008)

*agree*

looks awful close to indo black tips to me as well
andy


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 13, 2008)

thing makes my arm bones ache to look at =P

top three bites so far

1) Thai Jewel
2) Ethmostigmus ~trigonopodus "african yellow legs"
3) Scolopendra morsitans, tanzanian tiger, male


----------

